# Canon rebel t3



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Played around at the park yesterday while picking up my kids. Need to learn more about the triangle and how to adjust them to work better together for better photos. Here's some that I got. Fell free to make suggestions.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

There are some really good videos on YouTube about the exposure triangle.


----------

